# Would You Miss The Comic Section Of Your Newspaper?



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

What if they stopped printing the Funny Papers?....Would you make a fuss? ...or don't you care?

View attachment 10160


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

I never take a hard copy of a newspaper any more I read them online, so no I don't read comic strips and don't miss them .


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2014)

YES !  IT brightens my mornings, getting my day off to a good start.

Although, some of them are a bit too inane and wish the editors wouldn't print them anymore.

My all time favorite is "Pearls Before Swine".  This guy is too clever !


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, it's nice to get a chuckle every day.  My husband generally reads the newspaper in the mornings, but if he sees a comic I might like, he actually will cut it out for me.  Lots of the ones I liked are gone though.  Mutts is always a cute one, and I'm an animal lover.  Even if they're not funny, I like the characters.


----------



## crochet lady (Oct 4, 2014)

Rarely read them. Husband loves them.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

They are the first thing I read in the paper...and I share a gem or two with my Wife.  She will peruse them later, but they are not a priority.  There is a single panel cartoon called "Pluggers" that we enjoy.


----------



## Lon (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't care


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2014)

LOL  Sea.  "Pickles", another of my favorites.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 3, 2017)

I kinda do, because I haven't bought newspapers in years.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 3, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I kinda do, because I haven't bought newspapers in years.


Me either Janice.  Between the news on tv and online I get more news than I want. Do miss the funnies though.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 3, 2017)

Comics live-on, on the internet.

My favorites:

Bloom County

Wizard of ID

Pogo

Dilbert


----------



## Grampa Don (Aug 3, 2017)

The comics are the first thing I look at in the morning paper over breakfast.  And, when I fire up the computer, the first pages I load are the ones I like that aren't in the paper.  I like to start the day with something light.  My favorite is The Piranha Club because it's so silly.  On Sundays I look forward to Prince Valiant.  I love the artwork.  I miss Pogo.  I shed a tear when Walt Kelly died.

Don


----------

